# Mrs brown's boys movie



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone thinking of going to see this? :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, looks hilarious


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll watch it at some point but probably not until sky get it so I'll let you know what it's like this time next year lol


Would love to go and see it but just won't get time I'm sure.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

He was talking about his Mother on the Graham Norton show, a fascinating woman.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

S63 said:


> He was talking about his Mother on the Graham Norton show, a fascinating woman.


Really? Do tell ?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I love Mrs.Browns Boys but unsure on how it will go into the movie format but will watch it at some point no doubt


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

danwel said:


> I love Mrs.Browns Boys but unsure on how it will go into the movie format but will watch it at some point no doubt


Yeah i thought that.. Just may turn into aload of crap


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

sjk said:


> Really? Do tell ?


If memory serves correct.
In her early years was a Nun,school teacher, had a university education went onto be a civil servant and wanted to get married but that wasn't allowed in the service, she campaigned for change and succeeded and then went into politics, became very successful and prosperous opening a home for battered mums and a home for deprived children. I think Brendan was one of eleven children!


----------



## Plane (Sep 1, 2008)

Brendan himself is an interesting character too. 
From memory over the years he's been 
A chef
Owned a pub (large place)
Stand up comedian
Started an airline company about a year before 9/11. (obvious that didn't go well)
Than started the Mrs Brown stuff in theaters which has grown to what you see now.

My parents brought me to see Mrs. Brown in theater about 14 years ago, maybe more.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

S63 said:


> If memory serves correct.
> In her early years was a Nun,school teacher, had a university education went onto be a civil servant and wanted to get married but that wasn't allowed in the service, she campaigned for change and succeeded and then went into politics, became very successful and prosperous opening a home for battered mums and a home for deprived children. I think Brendan was one of eleven children!


Amazing women


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd rather have a lift off Thelma and Louise.


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

I love Mrs Browns Boys but I'm not sure how the format will work as a movie. I'll go and see it anyway (unlimited card!)


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Saw the advertisement and got excited to see it, but I can't help but feel that it'll be yet another perfect TV show ruined by converting to the big screen


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Been to see it today, had the same concerns as others, tv show wont translate into movie.
However, if you've seen the trailer i can assure you you haven't seen the best of it. It's very very funny, it translates well to the big screen without losing any of what makes the tv show what it is, it includes a few goof ups that they left in on purpose and it does add to the film.
Go see it and decide for yourself but i think it's brilliant.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think im about the only person that doesn't find it funny ! IM a huge comedy fan but i guess you cant like it all


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> I think im about the only person that doesn't find it funny ! IM a huge comedy fan but i guess you cant like it all


Spot on, exactly my feelings!

Although I don't really find old men cross dressing funny... Please don't hate me 

Although there is a lad at work who wears thongs, that's hilarious!!


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Everyone over 40 who I know goes on about this without even being asked about it.

However anyone younger than 40, not a whisper. I've watched one episode and chuckled that was that and never felt compelled to watch it again.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> I think im about the only person that doesn't find it funny ! IM a huge comedy fan but i guess you cant like it all


Me too.

Each to their own, but I find it all too predictable and outdated.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Each to their own and if it isn't your thing then you will hate it. I wouldn't be so presumptious as to expect others to watch it, the comment someone made about over 40's might be accurate.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I would rather eat my own faecal matter!
And, yes, I am over 40!


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I just don't get it either ! just not funny


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

bigbadjay said:


> Everyone over 40 who I know goes on about this without even being asked about it.
> 
> However anyone younger than 40, not a whisper. I've watched one episode and chuckled that was that and never felt compelled to watch it again.


23 & love it :wave:


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

rayner said:


> 23 & love it :wave:


I with you rayner! Also 23 and love it. I think it is the only comedy I can sit down with my dad and my grandad and we shall all be there laughing away :lol:

Hopefully it will appear on Mash Up Movies soon so I can watch it


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

kartman said:


> I with you rayner! Also 23 and love it. I think it is the only comedy I can sit down with my dad and my grandad and we shall all be there laughing away :lol:
> 
> Hopefully it will appear on Mash Up Movies soon so I can watch it


Yeah mash up movies FTW lol, just got my first android box via a source on ebay and what a piece of kit!!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

danwel said:


> Yeah mash up movies FTW lol, just got my first android box via a source on ebay and what a piece of kit!!!!


Hmmmm enlighten me on this android box thingymajig, i'm toying with the idea of getting one. Is it worth it? By all means pm me to keep this thread on topic.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> Hmmmm enlighten me on this android box thingymajig, i'm toying with the idea of getting one. Is it worth it? By all means pm me to keep this thread on topic.


Will send you a pm mate to keep off this thread and keep legal lol:thumb:


----------

